
Show HN: Meet designers, programmers, other creatives around you - iamschooni
https://iamschooni.github.io/tunashop/
======
iamschooni
Tunashop is an iOS application that I built entirely in Swift. It's is a
project I undertook to solve a problem that I had when I moved to Los Angeles
a month ago. I wanted to meet more creative people such as musicians,
painters, and designers around me, but none of the existing apps helped me
achieve that. Hope some of you will find this useful!

